# Dấu hiệu nhận biết bệnh trĩ nội



## mintmintonline (17/8/21)

Người bệnh có thể mắc các thể loại bệnh trĩ như trĩ nội, trĩ ngoại, trĩ hỗn hợp. Nhưng trĩ nội là căn bệnh thường gặp nhất. Các búi trĩ hình thành trong lòng ống hậu môn, phía trên đường lược gây ra trĩ nội.
_✧ Tùy vào mức độ bệnh để lựa chọn phương pháp hỗ trợ điều trị phù hợp._
➣ Hỗ trợ điều trị trĩ nội bằng phương pháp nội khoa:
Khi bệnh đang ở mức độ nhẹ, mới ở giai đoạn đầu sẽ được bác sĩ áp dụng phương pháp nội khoa. Việc dùng thuốc kháng sinh có tác dụng tiêu viêm, chống nhiễm trùng, ngăn ngừa bệnh tái phát.




_Áp dụng phương pháp nội khoa kết hợp ngoại khoa để hỗ trợ điều trị trĩ nội_
➣ Hỗ trợ điều trị bằng phương pháp ngoại khoa:
Khi bệnh đã đi vào giai đoạn nặng, việc dùng thuốc không còn phù hợp nữa, khi đó sẽ tiến hành hỗ trợ điều trị bằng phương pháp ngoại khoa cắt bỏ búi trĩ.
*Điều trị trĩ nội với phương pháp PPH *
Khi búi trĩ đã lòi hẳn ra ngoài hậu môn, phương pháp hỗ trợ điều trị lúc này là cắt bỏ búi trĩ.
Với sự tiến bộ của y học, kỹ thuật xâm lấn tối thiểu cắt bỏ búi trĩ được đưa vào điều trị bệnh trĩ nội, phương pháp này được áp dụng thành công tại Đa Khoa Miền Trung. Đây là kỹ thuật tiên tiến, xâm lấn tối thiểu, đảm bảo quá trình thực hiện tiểu phẫu an toàn, không gây đau đớn, ít tổn thương, hạn chế khả năng tái phát.
Với những ưu điểm vượt trội so với phương pháp truyền thống, PPH được giới chuyên gia đánh giá cao và được người bệnh an tâm lựa chọn hỗ trợ điều trị hiệu quả.
✰ Ưu điểm vượt trội của PPH
✦ An toàn: PPH là phương pháp điều trị bệnh trĩ an toàn, được thực hiện ở nhiều nước trên thế giới, đảm bảo không gây sang chấn hay ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe người bệnh.
✦ Không đau: Thực hiện kỹ thuật hiện đại, không gây đau đớn.
✦ Không gây biến chứng: Thủ thuật không gây biến chứng, tỷ lệ thành công lên tới 98,5%.
✦ Nhanh chóng bình phục: Với phương pháp này, thời gian hồi phục nhanh chóng, người bệnh chỉ cần duy trì chế độ ăn uống và nghỉ ngơi trong vài ngày đầu sau tiểu phẫu. Thủ thuật không làm ảnh hưởng tới cuộc sống sinh hoạt, công việc hàng ngày của người bệnh.
*CHI PHÍ HỖ TRỢ ĐIỀU TRỊ BỆNH TRĨ NỘI LÀ BAO NHIÊU?*
Theo các bác sĩ Phòng Khám Đa Khoa Miền Trung, khi chưa đi thăm khám, chưa nắm biết được tình trạng bệnh lý và hiện trạng sức khỏe của người bệnh thì chưa thể nào đưa ra được một con số cụ thể về chi phí điều trị.
Tuy nhiên, người bệnh cũng không nên quá lo lắng bởi mức chi phí điều trị bệnh trĩ nội không quá cao như nhiều người vẫn nghĩ.




_Chi phí hỗ trợ điều trị trĩ nội là bao nhiêu?
* Mức chi phí hỗ trợ điều trị trĩ nội sẽ tùy thuộc vào những yếu tố sau đây:_
✧ Cơ sở y tế hỗ trợ điều trị: Việc lựa chọn một cơ sở y tế hỗ trợ điều trị trĩ nội uy tín, có đội ngũ y bác sĩ chuyên môn cao cùng trang thiết bị y tế hiện đại, đảm bảo hỗ trợ điều trị hiệu quả sẽ có mức chi phí chênh lệch hơn so với cơ sở y tế kém chất lượng.
✧ Tình trạng bệnh lý: Tùy vào tình trạng bệnh lý của mỗi người sẽ có mức chi phí hỗ trợ điều trị khác nhau. Những người có tình trạng bệnh nặng hơn, phương pháp hỗ trợ điều trị phức tạp hơn sẽ có mức chi phí điều trị cao hơn so với những người đang ở mức độ nhẹ.
✧ Phương pháp hỗ trợ điều trị: Tùy thuộc vào mức độ bệnh đang ở giai đoạn nào sẽ áp dụng phương pháp hỗ trợ điều trị nội khoa hay ngoại khoa, những phương pháp này cũng phần nào ảnh hưởng đến chi phí.
#mintmintonline #dakhoamientrung
Dấu hiệu bệnh trĩ nội


----------

